# OCR3 Brake Upgrade?



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

Was reading latest issue of Bicycling and they raved about OCR3. But, their one complaint was the stopping power of the generic brake calipers.

I've seen this criticism of this bike before, and I must admit I feel mine lacks some stopping power.

Anyone done an upgrade? To what? Was it worth it?

Thanks, in advance!

-Sean-


----------



## Dog Trainer (Dec 8, 2005)

Change the pads to Shimano Dura Ace or Kool-Stop. You'll feel a big improvement.
Larry


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I have an '05 OCR C2 that I hated the brakes on. I swapped out to the Shimano BR600 brake calipers. They are essentially Ultegra brakes in a long reach model. They work great.


----------



## chowmeiniac (Oct 17, 2005)

Any other options for long reach brakes? I have been looking for some too.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

The new Shimano 105s are great brakes. The internals are similar to the Ultegra, except that it weighs a tad more. I don't like Shimano pads as they seem to eat at the rims and don't stop "that" well, although it will probably be a big step up from generic brakes. 

I use koolstops, they are smooth, provide excellent stopping power and don't eat at the rim, but at the cost of them wearing out a lot faster.


----------



## Relayer (Jun 18, 2006)

Heck said:


> The new Shimano 105s are great brakes. The internals are similar to the Ultegra, except that it weighs a tad more. I don't like Shimano pads as they seem to eat at the rims and don't stop "that" well, although it will probably be a big step up from generic brakes.
> 
> I use koolstops, they are smooth, provide excellent stopping power and don't eat at the rim, but at the cost of them wearing out a lot faster.


105's are not long reach and will not work on this bike.


----------

